# Old cabin HDR



## BuckMKII (Jun 26, 2013)

I have driven past this place hundreds of times but I finally stopped and got these photos. Yes the bottom dropped out and started storming just as soon as I jumped back in my truck. I know I have done a bunch of HDR stuff but since I've paid for Photomatix I'm trying to get my moneys worth out of it.




Old cabin by pmcdonald851, on Flickr




Old cabin by pmcdonald851, on Flickr




Old Cabin by pmcdonald851, on Flickr


----------



## Hoss (Jun 27, 2013)

HDR works really well with these photos.  Nice job.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 27, 2013)

Those are great...Nice work!!


----------



## Jim P (Jun 27, 2013)

Great phots they look like paintings


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2013)

I absolutely love these photos.  Just looking at them makes my mind drift off into a peaceful feeling and that really helps to eliminate the normal hustle and bustle of everyday life.  

I would consider these to be a great medicine for the heart and soul.  I think that you should consider selling prints of these at maybe an art fair etc venue and put them under the heading of, "Medicine For The Heart and Soul".  I think that you could make some money in the process.  My Daughter is a photographer and if those were her photos, I would certainly suggest for her to proceed that same way.  She has a photography business and website and people can order various prints direct from her site.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Jun 27, 2013)

...these are great.  they are perfect with HDR processing.  What software/program do you use for HDR?

thanks!


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 27, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I absolutely love these photos.  Just looking at them makes my mind drift off into a peaceful feeling and that really helps to eliminate the normal hustle and bustle of everyday life.
> 
> I would consider these to be a great medicine for the heart and soul.  I think that you should consider selling prints of these at maybe an art fair etc venue and put them under the heading of, "Medicine For The Heart and Soul".  I think that you could make some money in the process.  My Daughter is a photographer and if those were her photos, I would certainly suggest for her to proceed that same way.  She has a photography business and website and people can order various prints direct from her site.   Thanks for sharing.



Thank you very much, what a great compliment! I have never even considered trying to sell any of my work, it's only a hobby of mine. I would sell the photos but I doubt anyone would be interested.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2013)

Those take you back to a better time.


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 27, 2013)

Bulldawg76 said:


> ...these are great.  they are perfect with HDR processing.  What software/program do you use for HDR?
> 
> thanks!



Thanks. I use Photomatix Pro and Adobe Lightroom 4.
Photomatix has a plugin for Lightroom so I export the bracketed photos from Lightroom into Photomatix as a 16 bit TIFF file. When I'm finished in Photomatix it automatically re imports the HDR photo back into Lightroom. In Lightroom I do some final adjustments mainly to highlights, shadows, exposure, contrast, clarity, and I also remove chromatic aberrations. The whole process maybe takes 5 minutes tops.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2013)

I bet that it would be amazing if this old cabin could talk.

In looking at these photos and it amazed me to see a flower pot by the front steps, a beautiful red flower in a pot on the right side of the front door, a white pearl-type glass door-knob on the front door, rocking chairs that appear to have decent frames but just need the seats and backs to be re-woven, and in the second photo, I see the electric meter has been long disconnected and I see the wires going up the side of the house and onto the roof with three wires to be attached.  I have never seen that done that way onto the roof of any house except for the attachment of lightning rods but they are not on this cabin's roof.  Obviously, someone has taken good care of this structure over the years and have bush-hogged the grass etc from around most of the cabin as well.

This cabin has some history and it has a unique character about it that probably would be very difficult to find anywhere else.  I agree with Nic's comment, as these photos do seem to just take you back in a different time era which would have been much better than today's world.  

My daughter and her husband have traveled to Nebraska a several times in the past 5 years and along the way she loves to photograph various points of interest, old farm houses, barns and silos, other out-buildings, cows, horses, corn fields, deer feeding in pastures and corn fields, old bridges, lakes and streams, etc.  She just loves nature like me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2013)

EE, those look like screw in insulators. When the REA`s started to run service to homes and farms in the outgoing districts back when electricity was still a new thing, they would run open wire secondaries from the primary pole with transformer, to the house. Unlike the twisted together triplex wires of today, each of those wires were uninsulated, and kept apart. Two 120 volt hot legs and a neutral would be tied to the house in a manner like is shown in the above picture. 

Can you imagine having a bright light in the house after a lifetime of coal oil lamps and kerosene lanterns?


----------



## leo (Jun 28, 2013)

Not usually a fan of HDR pics, but these look really good......

10-4 on the "painting look"


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> EE, those look like screw in insulators. When the REA`s started to run service to homes and farms in the outgoing districts back when electricity was still a new thing, they would run open wire secondaries from the primary pole with transformer, to the house. Unlike the twisted together triplex wires of today, each of those wires were uninsulated, and kept apart. Two 120 volt hot legs and a neutral would be tied to the house in a manner like is shown in the above picture.
> 
> Can you imagine having a bright light in the house after a lifetime of coal oil lamps and kerosene lanterns?





Nic, thanks for the explanation on this.  I wondered why it had three lines to attach to the screw-in insulators.  I was thinking that it would have been only two.  I bet that was a dangerous occupation installing this set-up because, to me, the uninsulated wires would be just about touching the tin top of the house.  

I agree with you that the people probably didn't know how to act once they had bright lights in their houses.  It really makes you wonder what people really did each night before going to bed as there was no radio and television, etc to entertain them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Nic, thanks for the explanation on this.  I wondered why it had three lines to attach to the screw-in insulators.  I was thinking that it would have been only two.  I bet that was a dangerous occupation installing this set-up because, to me, the uninsulated wires would be just about touching the tin top of the house.
> 
> I agree with you that the people probably didn't know how to act once they had bright lights in their houses.  It really makes you wonder what people really did each night before going to bed as there was no radio and television, etc to entertain them.





In the summer and pleasant weather, they would sit on the porch, or dog run if the house was built that way and talk, till bedtime. In the winter, they would sit in the "fire room" till bedtime. According to what my folks told me anyway. All the rooms in the house were closed off so the fireplace could heat the room it was in. Naturally, the kitchen was heated too in its own right. Although my folks had power before I was born, they kept to the old ways in a lot of things. To this day, we sleep in a cold house at night. only heating during the time we are up.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 28, 2013)

I think you are getting your money's worth ot of the HDR!  You work it well.  Magnificent shot!


----------



## cre8foru (Jun 29, 2013)

Those are great. Really like the last one.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 1, 2013)

Good job capturing a part of our past that is quickly disappearing...


----------



## barbuck (Jul 7, 2013)

HDR can be over-used, but it looks good on certain subjects, like these cabin shots. It also works well on old cars & trucks...


----------



## Terribleted (Jul 7, 2013)

Those are most excellent.  I really like the last one!!


----------



## quinn (Jul 7, 2013)

These did turn out awesome!


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 8, 2013)

The flower in the last shot is what makes that picture stand out.  It's my favorite one.


----------

